# "examen" de excel para seleccion de personal para



## Paulos (Mar 27, 2006)

Con el fin de *seleccion de personal para un puesto de marketing* en nuestra empresa, quiero que los candidatos *hagan una prueba de excel *con unas tareas para un usuario con nivel medio de excel.

¿Alguien a realizado algo parecido para comrobar el nivel de sus empleados o candidatos para un puesto de trabajo?

Noto que muchos candidatos dicen que manejan los programas de MSoffice pero en realidad pocos saben construir hojas de excel más alla de simple filas/columnas con SUMA o poco mas. Quizas sea una pequeña tarea de como presentar o usar excel para manejar informacion ficticiosa. Antes de diseñar algun ejercicio queria comprobar si algun usuario aqui dispone de algo semejante.

tambien voy a preguntar lo mismo al foro en inglés por si hubiera algo parecido.

gracias

saludos

Paul

En inglés: http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=203362 ~ Von Pookie


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 28, 2006)

Bueno, gracias a Von Pookie, leí su pregunta en el foro de inglés.  Y basicamente estoy de acuerdo con lo que veo allí.  Primeramente estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Aaron Blood y como él clasificaría candidatos. Y también que la mayoría de la gente sobre estima sus habilidades. Yo fui así antes de llegar aquí.  Pensaba que yo era bastante hábil con formulas y con programación.  Ver los «posts» de Aladín o de Fairwinds me dejó con la boca abierta (todavía a veces).  Ver lo que puede hacer Juan Pablo y Jafaar/Rafaaj con progamación también me dejó mucho más humilde.  Ya después de miles de «posts», todavía aprendo cositas aquí.

Y estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Lenze.  Usted es la persona mejor para decider qué nivel de sabeduría se exige para poder cumplir con los quehaceres del trabajo.  Por lo menos suena que usted sabe suficiente de Excel para poder distinguir entre los aspirantes que sí saben algo y los que _piensan_ que saben algo.  Con la excepción de nuestra gerente de finanzas aquí ningún miembro de la gerencia aquí pasa del nivel de «novice» de Aaron (y para algunas llegar hasta «novice» sería un reto).  

Si desea más ideas sobre como probar las habilidades de aspirantes, revise algunas de las hileras en el foro del Lounge.  Allí hay varias hileras que la gente ha puesto con el transcurso del tiempo.

Cordiamente,


----------



## Arturo01 (Nov 17, 2016)

*Recientemente fui a una entrevista de trabajo y la muchacha de* reclutamiento de personal *me habló sobre este examen de excel, a mi no me tocó aplicarlo pero si me dijo que ahora la empresa iba a implementarlo en la oficina.*


----------



## ColdGeorge (Nov 17, 2016)

Hola amigos

El conocimiento *siempre *será relativo, si se le pregunta a una persona, ¿conoce algo de Excel? y responde que sí, ¿miente? por supuesto que no, si se le pregunta, ¿conoce de fórmulas? y otra vez, responde sí, claro que no miente. Hay que decir que casi siempre en Recursos Humanos *no *saben hacer las preguntas correctas, no existen las descripciones del puesto y mucho menos la descripción del ocupante del puesto, cosas bien diferentes.

No creo que exista una persona en el planeta tierra que conozca, en este caso, Excel al 100%, todos, empezando por el que les escribe, continuamos aprendiendo todos los días, lo mejor y más recomendable es establecer parámetros de conocimiento básico cero, básico, regular, etc.

Saludos, ColdGeorge


----------

